# Digital Caliper batteries



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys: I think most of us have a pair or two or more of the import digital calipers of one brand or another.I also have a couple of the HF electronic indicators. About A year ago I found a "bargain" on batteries for them. These batteries are sold by a number of different manufacturer numbers. 
  Buyer beware! electronic devices like these calipers work best with silver oxide batteries. Many online and e-bay sellers will sell the cheaper alkaline version claiming it is equivalent. While the LR44 will fit and operate the calipers and electronic devices they do not last. It seems like I was replacing a battery every month or two. So last weekend I ordered a batch of the real ones at a good price from www.sr44.com 
I have not received the batteries yet but this site is selling energizer brand # 357 batteries at a very fair price. Normal disclaimers. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Dec 20, 2007)

I engineered a bulk buy (100 batteries for $50) from them for our club. So far everyone has been happy with them.

Most of the calipers and such that use these need a certain voltage to operate. In the silver oxide battery, the voltage 'droops' very little over the life of the battery - basically it stays constant and then drops precipitously to zero when the battery is exhausted. With the alkaline LR44 the voltage 'droops' continually over the life and so becomes too low for the device before the battery is totally exhausted. You can prove this to yourself. Take an LR44 that will no longer operate a caliper and stick it in a less voltage-sensitive device such as an LED flashlight. You'll still get light thus proving that the battery is not yet fully exhausted.


----------



## Cedge (Dec 20, 2007)

Marv....
That bulk buy deal still a viable option?

Steve


----------



## mklotz (Dec 20, 2007)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Marv....
> That bulk buy deal still a viable option?
> 
> Steve



Not sure what you mean, Steve. The website still offers the 100 for $50 with free shipping.

If you're talking about the ones we bought for the club, those have all been spoken for.


----------



## Cedge (Dec 20, 2007)

DUHHH!!, Me. Memo to self... click on proffered links before looking stupid...LOL. Looks like a buy here. I go through quite a few with the DROS and digital measuring sticks.

Steve


----------



## firebird (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi

I'm a bit of a b****r for leaving my calipres switched on consequently the batteries run down. I buy these cards of batteries for £1.00 from local markets. Depending on the type of cards you either get 8 or 10 LR44 batteries (sometimes they are called AG13 or357) plus all the other watch batteries that do come in handy. They seem to last fairly well in my calipres but anyway at the price they are a bargain.







Cheers


----------



## shred (Dec 20, 2007)

FWIW leaving the cheap calipers 'on' or 'off' doesn't do much for battery consumption one way or the other-- all the on/off button does is turn off the display and those use a miniscule amount of power.

Try turning it off, moving the jaws, hitting zero, then close the jaws and turn it on and see what it says..


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 21, 2007)

I did the 25 for $16.49 deal . figure if I went to wally world that would buy about 5 batteries. The shelf life on these is five years so should be good for a while. 
Tin


----------



## gilessim (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought some mitutoyo calipers 2 years ago (they cost 70 euros though!) and I was away for 3 months, when I came back the other day, I saw I'd left them turned on with the display reading 5.06mm!, they still seem to work fine, I guess that you get what you pay for!

Giles


----------



## Swede (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the hookup to the batteries! I also bought 25. That's a real bargain, and now I don't have to fret about draining the batts anymore.  ;D


----------



## gjrepesh (Dec 22, 2007)

I placed an order a couple months ago for these batteries at the sr44 site. Never heard from them. Called the phone numbers and they were disconnected. Paypal got my money back.


----------



## Swede (Dec 22, 2007)

gjrepesh  said:
			
		

> I placed an order a couple months ago for these batteries at the sr44 site. Never heard from them. Called the phone numbers and they were disconnected. Paypal got my money back.



Uh oh!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2007)

> placed an order a couple months ago for these batteries at the sr44 site. Never heard from them. Called the phone numbers and they were disconnected. Paypal got my money back.




Does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling either. I hope I am not leading anyone into a trap I fell for. 
Tin


----------



## Rog02 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello:

I was out at my friendly, local Horrible Fright store last night picking up some stocking stuffers for my brothers and was plesently surprised to find they are now carrying silver oxide SR44 batteries. Stock (SKU) number is 40127, price is $.50 USD each.

I bought 4 thinking that would hold me for a while, but as luck would have it I needed 3 in the cats' laser pointer and the 4th went into the set of 6" calipers I keep here at the computer. Time will tell on how well they hold up. 

Roger
"I'm Old, I'm Tired, and I'M GRUMPY"


----------



## wareagle (Dec 22, 2007)

*Rog02*, Welcome to the forum! You have a laser cat toy, too! ;D

Having spare batteries is something that I have always tried to have on hand. I just recently got a electronic set of calipers, but haven't put a spare battery in the tool box. I need to do that! One evening I will out there and all will go south when....


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 23, 2007)

I was at HF today and picked up a set of there 8" large display model on closeout. The SR44 that was installed in it was low the display was flashing the spare is O K so far.Did not see the spares for sale. 
Tin


----------



## Rog02 (Dec 23, 2007)

I found the SR44 batteries in the flashlight section at HF. Guess I should have mentioned that.


----------



## shred (Dec 23, 2007)

I use a ton of the 44-size batteries and spent a while scoping out sources a few years ago-- the two best were Wal Mart and one of the online places.

Wal-Mart carries lighted fishing bobbers. They also had replacement battery packs at $1 for two in the fishing section. Those work great, but all the local stores around here are sold out and either never get more or other people like me scoop them up before I get there.

I also bought a 100-pack from one of the online places and split them with some friends, but I can't remember which battery store it was now. :-[ Those weren't as long-lasting, but work ok.

Once that stock is used up I'll have to go look around more. The HF calipers start blinking long, long before they quit working, so you have plenty of warning.


----------



## Rog02 (Jan 10, 2008)

While looking for a cross referance for another battery I found the tech sheets on the "Energizer" sight.http://data.energizer.com/Default.aspx

 For those considering a bulk purchase of the silver oxide batteies, shelf life can be extended to between 9 and 10 years by storing them in the freezer 0 degrees C. (32 degrees F.).

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/357-303.pdf


----------



## Stan (Jan 10, 2008)

The watch and calculator batteries are now in big variety at the "Dollar Store". Ten of the same size for $1.00 or mixed card with 3 different numbers for $1.00. Who cares if they only last half as long. I also use Chinese batteries in my hearing aids. They last a little more than two weeks for about .20 compared to brand name which last about three weeks for $1.50.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 11, 2008)

As of this date I have not received my order of batteries and the vendors e-mail box is full I may have to be looking for a refund. ARGH buyer beware I may check Harbor freight for spares this weekend. 
tin


----------



## Swede (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, same deal.  :-\ What kind of idiot leaves up a web site advertising something and simply ignores it? Now, how do I get PayPal to refund my money?


----------



## JW (Jan 15, 2008)

I use the hearing aid batteries, they activate when you want them and are cheap and Tax free.

I hope this helps


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 15, 2008)

With the abundance of battery powered devices increasing exponentially (cell phones, i-pods, cordless phones, not to mention cordless tools) it looks like Mitutoyo, or Starret, or someone could come up with a Ni-cad or lithium or NimH button size battery that could be recharged. Then we could have one in the calipers and a spare or two ready or charging...even if the charge didn't last as long as the silver oxide ones. I am not an electrician or electronics person my any means, but surely rechargeable technology could come up with 1.5 volts in a button size battery. Given the number of electronic calipers and micrometers alone it would seem to be a pretty large market. Can anyone here speak to why this CAN'T be done? Just curious.

Bill


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 15, 2008)

This is typical of life in my shop. No sooner am I reading this thread and thinking, "I should get some of those batteries some day", than almost every stinking digital caliper or other gadget in my shop starts warning its low on juice.

So I ordered a bunch. Hope they get here before my favorite calipers are dead!  :

Cheers,

BW


----------



## shred (Jan 15, 2008)

I saw a solar-powered Mitutoyo the other day. Great idea, no batteries at all and runs off shop lighting.  Of course $50 will buy quite a few years worth of batteries..

http://longislandindicator.com/p127.html


----------



## Swede (Jan 16, 2008)

Shred, I've got that caliper in a 4" model. It is one of my favorites. A real top-shelf tool, smooth, accurate. It will operate in amazingly low light conditions. About the only issue I've ever had with it is when you switch from metric to imperial, and back, unless the light is brighter, it switches slowly. Otherwise, it's near perfect.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 16, 2008)

Well it sure solves the battery problem, now if they will just go on sale...the regular price seems to be around $200 for the 6".

Bill


----------



## macona (Jan 16, 2008)

One one of the machinist sites there was an articly someone wrote on batteries and calipers. Basically what he found is what was stated earlier about alkaline vs. silver oxide and also what may be even more important is he found that the on/off switch on the chinese calipers just turns off the display. The current draw is nearly the same on as off. This does make since as I have one of the chinese quill dros on my mill and if I move the quill it wakes up and still knows where it is. That shows the thing is not really off.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yet my Mitutoyo Digimatic remembers its reading and its battery lasts seemingly forever. As you indicate, my cheapo HF calipers come awake if moved and the battery doesn't last nearly as long as the Mitutoyo.

I have a Mitutoyo electronic micrometer that wakes up when moved and exhausts batteries fairly quickly.

Based on that (horribly inadequate) sample of three, I'm guessing that it's the "come on when moved monitor" function that drains the battery and not the "remember where I am" function.

It would appear that Mitutoyo 'finally got it right' with the newer Digimatic calipers and the Chinese imitators haven't cloned that technology yet.


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to HF to get batteries today and they didn't have any in stock BUT they did have these little keychain lights that have three button batteries each for a $1.

I need them for my lazer centering tool. I'll let you know how long they last. I don't have super high hopes but for a buck I couldn't pass up trying them.


----------



## shred (Jan 17, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Based on that (horribly inadequate) sample of three, I'm guessing that it's the "come on when moved monitor" function that drains the battery and not the "remember where I am" function.
> 
> It would appear that Mitutoyo 'finally got it right' with the newer Digimatic calipers and the Chinese imitators haven't cloned that technology yet.


I've got an old HF that doesn't come on when moved and it still sucks the batteries. The circuits are just always on even when the display is off-- the article I read, the guy stuck a sensitive ammeter across the battery leads of a few different brands.. The Mitutoyo calipers just have better circuitry-- they draw power when 'off' too, but so much less it doesn't matter nearly as much.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi
The more I read the more i think il stick to my verniers and old fashioned micrometers.
Never had to replace a battery in any of them in the 30 years iv had them. 

Had you thought about taking the battery out when not in use? I do that with most things electrical when not in use. I found that out after putting new batts in a TV remote time and time again. Only to be told by Panasonic that the controler always uses some power.

Cheers kevin


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought the laser pointer before I learned what a wiggler was (I have no formal training in machining). To tell you the truth I use the wiggler almost 100% of the time. I use a mechanical caliper most of the time as well. I bought my first digital yesterday that I am going to mount and use on my lathe. I plan to wire it to use a wall wart so I don't have to use batteries or I may just put a wire lead on it and use a few "D" cells in parallel to power it and make the batteries last longer. It just needs 1.5v dc.

I don't even own a digital micrometer. This is all knid of funny when I think about it because I am a computer programmer.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 21, 2008)

This might be a good battery option for the digital calipers I hacked into DRO's on my lathe.


----------



## Swede (Jan 21, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> So last weekend I ordered a batch of the real ones at a good price from www.sr44.com
> I have not received the batteries yet but this site is selling energizer brand # 357 batteries at a very fair price. Normal disclaimers.
> Tin



Now how about this! The 25 batteries that I ordered LONG ago from the sr44.com site SHOWED UP! So apparently they are still operating, albeit at a snail's pace. So if you ordered batteries from those guys, sit tight, and they'll probably get to you eventually.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 21, 2008)

Swede: 
  That is good news. I placed my order on the 16th of December. When did you order yours? I have not been to the post Office to pick up mail in a few days so hoping the batteries are sitting there waiting. 
Tin


----------



## Swede (Jan 21, 2008)

Tin, I ordered mine maybe 2 or 3 days after you posted initially, so hopefully yours will be there.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 21, 2008)

Ordered mine Jan 15 and had them less than a week later. They're definitely shipping 'em out. Must have taken a holiday break or something.

Best,

BW


----------



## Cedge (Jan 22, 2008)

Just popped for an order of 50 pcs. In for a penny.... in for a pound. I'll let you know when they get here.

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2008)

Batteries came today finally, 25 Energizer brand 357/303 Made in USA.
I tryed to get some from LMS at the show thinking the price was $2.49 for a card of 5. I had two cards in my hand when Chris told me that was the each price. I like LMS but not that much LOL. 
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't complain at all. The package of 50 batteries arrived in the mail today..... less than a week from when ordered. I even like the compact little trays they came in. I suspect I'll be ordering from these guys again.

Steve


----------



## Cedge (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but that just means lots of the new guys have never seen it. It's about time to make another bulk order of batteries for the digital devices around my shop. My last order with *www.sr44.com* was back in 2007 and I bought 50 Energizer #357 NiCad batteries for about $25.00. They've served me well, so I figured to patronize these guys again. 

Sadly, their prices have seen a bit of a change. The bulk batteries are now around a dollar each depending on how many you take. I'm not particularly upset at the seller, since he needs to make a profit to stay in the game, but I'll admit to feeling a bit of sticker shock. Anyone know what the current retail prices look like in the big box stores?

I'll still give this seller a high recommendation based on his past performance and the high quality of his products, but I'm going to have to decide if I still need 50 pieces in stock....(sigh)

Steve


----------



## shred (Feb 4, 2011)

If you can catch 'em in stock, Wal-Mart has 2-for-$1.50 in the fishing aisle with the lighted bobbers. These are whatever the lower-end battery chemistry is, but I use 'em in calipers of all stripes and they do ok.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been using these with success

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2975&category=

Matt


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 4, 2011)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> I'll still give this seller a high recommendation based on his past performance and the high quality of his products, but I'm going to have to decide if I still need 50 pieces in stock....(sigh)
> 
> Steve



How about these Steve, they cheap enough.

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-AG13-357A-LR...480?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad3d5fa60

If you don't mind the wait, these are even cheaper!

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-x-AG13-LR44-...621366210?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item4156563bc2

-MB


----------



## Cedge (Feb 4, 2011)

I've used the chinese versions and didn't like them very much at all. I'll probably pay his price to get the Energizers simply because they last a whole lot longer. I'm not all that surprised at the new prices. I'm sure his costs have grown since the last time I ordered.... especially in the current economic climate. I'll bet the local big box stores are even higher.

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 5, 2011)

Guys there was lots of discussion here over time. 
1) LR(alkaline batteries ) are cheap and will work 
2) SR44 batteries(silver oxide based chemistry )
a last longer
b designed for electronics use
c have scrap value. silver oxide batteries can be sold for $17 per pound.

http://www.sr44.com/
$30 for 25 
$50 for 50 these are energizer brand


The price of these has doubled in 3 years but that is about how long the 25 batteries have lasted. Time for another order. 

do a Google for energizer 357 lots of price variation. 
Tin


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 6, 2011)

HI all well i have seen sola pawerd ones for sale on ebay any one got one


----------



## P.J (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's where I get mine...

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/gp-lr44-a76-1-5v-cell-button-batteries-10-pack-3032

And free worldwide shipping to boot.


----------



## pete (Feb 7, 2011)

Krv3000,
I have a solar power Mitutoyo, Without a doubt the best set of digital calipers I've personaly seen.

Pete


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

I usually surf FeeBay for cards of 10 Maxcell SR44s. IIRC the last card I bought was from a US seller and was ~$5 shipped. They seem to work great in my cheapo Horrible Fright calipers.

Thanks for the tip on the silver inside. I'll save them. I have a small pile of beat up silver coins and jewellery.


----------



## crankshafter (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all.
Here are something to consider.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/cell-battery-ag13-lr44-50-pack-60
Have used them for some years. For the price of them, good as any others. ;D
CS


----------

